# Profilproblem "Premium"



## Kami-sama (9. Juli 2015)

Geh ich in mein Profil und klicke auf "Premium" kommt:

```
Fatal error: Class 'Buffed_TeamSpeak_Infos' not found in * on line 195
```
<3
 :3


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2015)

Fixed.
Danke


----------

